# Cute cuddle pictures :)



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

Heres some pics of orbie being cute and cuddly 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=7 ... 80f18721e5


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

Awhh more cuddle time with Orbie! 
He is just so cute !


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

A love a cuddly hedgie, Orbie is very cute. Did he like the strawberry? The only time I gave some to Zoé, I ended up with a strawberry scented hedgie. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I had to wait until I got home to be able to see the pictures. They are very sweet. Orbie is a cutie & I LOVE his name.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

lol thanks guys and no he didnt, he doesnt seem to like fruits that much :lol:


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Sweet pictures! I'm sooooo jealous of everyone posting about their cuddle times especially yours! :lol: Orbie looks a lot like Prickles.. I'll pretend he is. :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Aww...I just love Orbie's little face, he really is a cutie!


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

i think he looks like a grump when i want to take pictures of him, he knows what a camera is haha i have to surprise him to get a non grumpy picture


----------

